# 275/40/WR18's On Rear????



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me for sure if a set of 275/40/WR18's would fit on the Rear of my 2004 GTO without rubbing? Any help would be awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone please? This would be a big help!


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> Can anyone tell me for sure if a set of 275/40/WR18's would fit on the Rear of my 2004 GTO without rubbing? Any help would be awesome, thanks guys!



With the correct backspacing they will work. I have 285 DR's going on mine.

Jody


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

they will work with the right offset...but i dont know if the fronts will work with the same offset....personaly i like to rotate my tires because the gto is hell on the rears !!!! ...but, i like the look of super fat rears and "normal" fronts. :cheers


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

275/35/18 would fit better then 275/40/18. The 40 series 275 will be a taller tire then the 35 series 275 (which is close to stock height).


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> Can anyone tell me for sure if a set of 275/40/WR18's would fit on the Rear of my 2004 GTO without rubbing? Any help would be awesome, thanks guys!


I'm running BFG 275/35/18 drag radials on the rear w/ 52mm offset. But I did have to roll my fenderss. I don,t want to get a blow out at 140.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a link that may help; it shows the impact of changing tire sizes, both profile and width, also calculates MPH difference if you're changing them on a speed monitored axle. From Miata.net

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is some info for you. 

Results of yesterday's wheel & tire test fitting w/ ROH wheels:

Factory wheels & tires:
17x8 w/ 245/45/17
55lbs each (wheel & tire)
5x120mm stud pattern
48mm backspacing

17's
Front: 
245/45/17 is still the best fit
255/40/17 fit but had to use a 8.5" wide wheel, the required backspacing hadthe wheels/tire sticking out too from the body line
275/40/17 didn't fit, using a 9" wide wheel, the tire was rubbibg the strut. Again using a different backspacing would have the set sticking out too far

ROH Drift R 17x8 w/ 245/45/17 - 47lbs
ROH Drift R 17x9 w/275/40/17 - 49lbs

Rear:
275/40/17 fit no problems on a 17x9" wheel
These stick out just a little more than the factory tires, but I think they still look great!

Recommendation for 17" wheels: Use your factory tires and and put them on 17x8" custom wheels or 17x8" wheel front w/ 245/45/17 tires and 17x9" wheel rear w/ 275/40/17 tires

Personally I would just reuse the factory tires and put 17x8" wheels at all four corners. This will be cheaper to do and looks good.

18's
By far the best way to go!!

Front:
18x8 w/ a 245/40/18 tire - fit is perfect
18x8.5 w/ 255/40/18 - again sticks out too far

Rear:
18x9 w/ a 275/35/18 tire - fit is perfect

Recommendation for 18" wheels: Without a doubt the best set is 18x8 up front with 245/45/18 matched with 18x9 out back w/ 275/35/18. This set looks great, fits porportionally and lets you pick up some width out back. The ride quality is also great. Or use 18x8 and 245/40/18 at all four corners.

ROH Drift R 18x8 w/ a 245/40/18 tire - 49lbs
ROH Drift R 18x9 w/ a 275/35/18 tire - 51lbs

19's

Front
245/35/19 on a 19x8" wheel

Rear
275/30/19 on a 19x9" wheel

Recommendation for 19" wheels: GO BACK TO 18"!! While the look great on the car the ride quality is horrible. If you could care less about feeling every bump in the road and want all the look, these are for you. If you just gotta have them then use 19x8 w/ 245/35/19 front and 19x9 w/ 275/35/19 rear or the 19x9 w/ 245/35/19 all the way around.

I have some pics from the fitting I just need to get them off of my disc. I'll get some pics of my Goat with the set up I'm going with and personally recommend,
18x8 w/ 245/4018 front and 18x9 w/ 275/35/18 rear. If I'd been working at Pontiac this is what I would have sold the car with!!

By the way, anyone interested in ROH or other custom wheels contact me I now have pricing and availability info!!

18X8 on front with 245/40's 18X9 on the rear with 275/35 Michelin Pilot Sport AS's
Unfortunately Boyd put a +48 offset on the rears and they rubbed, so I rolled the fenders. Boyd was willing to make another pair but I was tired of waiting. It's been about three months already. I think a +55 would be a perfect offset for these on the rear and Boyd could definately do that.


NEW BOLT PATTERN FOR GENERAL MOTORS 5x120mm

WIDTH OFFSET WIDTH OF TIRE
7.0… +26/+65 215/225/235
7.5 +33/+61 215/225/235/245
8.0 +39/+55 225/235/245
8.5 +45/+48 235/245/255
9.0 (MAX) +48 245/255

REAR ONLY
8.0 +36/+65 245/255
8.5 +42/+65 245/255
9.0 +48/+65 255/265/275
9.5 +55/+64 265/275/285

Offsets greater than shown above will rub on rear fender lip (25mm fender lip).

Another fella posted this: "I have a set of wheels from ROH, the rears are 18x9 51mm 275/35 and front are 18x8 41mm 245/40, with Nittos, no need to roll. BFG or Dunlop you may need to roll?"



I have 18x8' rims with 245/40/18 Toyo meats in the front and 18x9' rims with 270/35/18's in the rear.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, I am looking to upgrade from my stock 17s. I went to a place here named "WheelTec" and the counter rep found a wheel I like called a TSW Montage, 18", black with a machined lip. The wheel looks good by itself and on my Cyclone Grey I think the black and aluminum would look good. I told him I wanted 8" in front and 9" in back. He said 8.5 front and 9.5 rear is what this wheel offers for my GTO. With 245/40ZR18 front and 275/35ZR 18 rear. They would install Toyo Proxes T1R tires, roll the rear fender lip about 1/4 inch. The total quote was $1900. $165 for the wheels per, and $220 for the 275's and $183 for the 245's. The remainder is install and labor. I would appreaciate any feedback or opinions. Anyone familiar with the tires, anyone familiar with the TSW wheels? I was also considering Kumho Ecsta MX for tires, they would reduce the total to about $1800. Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------

